# Help removing hanger stretching from sweaters



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

The other day I purchased a nice Polo lambswool Fair Isle sweater on Ebay. It came new with tags, and seems like it might have languished in a sale section for some time. The sweater looks fine, but when I put it on, I can see a "bump" on each shoulder that seems to be a result of the sweater hanging on a hanger, probably for some time. Any tips on how to get rid of these? Would washing in cold water and then laying out to dry work? I am reluctant to wash in warm water, and even more reluctant to put it in the dryer seeing that if it shrinks much it won't fit me any more. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I have always wet them with a damp cloth and then laid them out when showering.

Or just wait until it is Barbour weather and the weight of the coat seems to flatten them.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Ah...the infamous "hanger nips". As Duck said, use a damp cloth and once it dries they should be gone.

Brian


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

tripreed said:


> The other day I purchased a nice Polo lambswool Fair Isle sweater on Ebay. It came new with tags, and seems like it might have languished in a sale section for some time. The sweater looks fine, but when I put it on, I can see a "bump" on each shoulder that seems to be a result of the sweater hanging on a hanger, probably for some time. Any tips on how to get rid of these? Would washing in cold water and then laying out to dry work?


Yes. If the damp cloth doesn't work, hand washing should even out the fibers and get rid of the bumps. Personally I think it's a good idea to always wash or dry clean eBay purchases; you never know where the clothing has been.



tripreed said:


> I am reluctant to wash in warm water, and even more reluctant to put it in the dryer seeing that if it shrinks much it won't fit me any more. Anyone have any advice?


Hand wash the sweater in tepid (room temperature) water, and dry it flat on a thick towel. To save some drying time, spin it briefly in your washing machine's spin cycle before laying it out.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

tripreed:

Use a product called Downey Wrinkle Releaser. You could also steam the hanger marks out.

The Downey is available in most grocery, drug stores and places like Target or Wall-Mart. Also available here: https://www.downyez.com/

It's good stuff.

And fold your new sweater for storage!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

If all the above fail, dampen the bumps and judiciously apply low heat from a hair dryer, the operative word being "judiciously".


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I will give them a try.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I've also had luck misting the bumps and using an iron that's not too hot.

-spence


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

rip said:


> If all the above fail, dampen the bumps and judiciously apply low heat from a hair dryer, the operative word being "judiciously".


Ditto, except turn it inside-out an put it in the dryer on low heat for a few minutes. If you don't want to wash it, try this first.


----------

